# Die Anatomie einer Gruppe



## DeadlyLiLmiho (26. Juli 2011)

Rakasch

Es war wieder einer dieser Tage. Höllische Kopfschmerzen durchfluteten den Kopf des stämmigen Mannes an der Ecke des Gasthauses im Zwergendistrikt. Müde hob er den Kopf, welcher auf einem äusserst muskulösen Nacken sass und blinzelte ins Tageslicht. Das Erscheinungsbild des Mannes war gewaltig. Er war ein wahrer Riese von einem Mensch, selbst unter Orcs wäre er noch als Gross durchgegangen. Trotz der frühen Morgenstunden und dem Schutz der Stadt war der Mann in eine schwere Panzerrüstung gekleidet, welche über und über mit Schutzsiegeln versehen war. Auf seinem Rücken war ein schwerer Schild geschnallt. Das Breitschwert an seiner Seite vervollständigte das Bild eines gefährlichen Kriegers. Das Schwert schien im fahlen Morgenlicht in einem leichten Leuchten zu pulsieren.

Sein Name war Rakasch, Verteidiger einer Zerschmetterten Welt, Schützer und Wächter der Allianz. Aber an diesem Morgen konnte er genauso gut Rakasch die Alkoholleiche der Allianz sein.“Verdammte Zwerge mit ihrem Bier. Kleine Beine, kleine Arme und kleine Gehirne, aber Bier können die brauen diese kleinen Mistkerle.“ Ein Grinsen zog über das Gesicht des Menschen Kriegers als ihm dieser Gedanke durch den Kopf schoss. Er war ja eigentlich selber schuld. Rakasch wusste um die Wirkung des dunklen Gebräus, und doch schien es ihm noch wenige Stunden zuvor eine gute Idee die ganze Nacht durch zu saufen. 
Bei dem Gedanken an das Bier drehte sich ihm der Magen um. Er huschte schnell um die Ecke in die Seitengasse neben einem anderen Gasthaus um sich zu übergeben, natürlich just in dem Moment, wo die Vereinigung der örtlichen Priesterinnen des heiligen Lichts das Gasthaus betrat um zu Frühstücken. “Wääääääää,  du wiederwertiges Schwein“ flüsterte die Anführerin der Priesterinnen und ging an ihm vorbei. Rakasch nahm nur am Rande ihr wunderschönes schlohweisses Haar und ihre perfekten Rundungen wahr, denn ein erneuter Schwall Übelkeit überkam ihn und er musste sich erneut übergeben. 
Er kannte die Priesterin. Ihr Name war  Belistra und sie musste wohl eine der begabtesten Heilerinnen Sturmwinds sein, da sie für jedes Gebrechen der Menschen der Stadt immer die erste Ansprechperson war.“Mich dürftest du auch mal heilen Kleine, ich hab da ein grosses Aua, genau da unten“ murmelte er in sich rein und erneut stahl sich ein Lächeln in sein Gesicht. Naja, Rakasch war kein Kavalier, genau genommen grenzte seine Gefühle zum anderen Geschlecht schon fast an Verachtung, aber diese kleine süsse Priesterin wäre es Wert, sich für ein paar Stunden mal wieder Manieren anzueignen. Einen kurzen Moment spielte er mit dem Gedanken den Heilerinnen hinterher zu Stiefeln und auch einen kleinen Happen zu essen, doch das flaue Gefühl in seinem Magen hielt ihn zurück. 

Es gab wichtigeres zu tun. Der König hatte ihn zu sich gerufen, es gab Messerarbeit zu erledigen. Seit Tagen gammelte er in der Stadt rum, es wurde Zeit seine Waffe wieder in Blut zu tauchen und seine Gegner zu vernichten. Bei dem Gedanke daran durchströmte reine Wut den Krieger. Sein Herz fing an zu rasen, die Kopfschmerzen und die Übelkeit waren auf einmal verschwunden und die Aggressivität in seinem Blick wuchs zunehmend. Rakasch kannte diesen Zustand. Er liebte das Gefühl wenn die Kriegerwut seine Venen durchspülte. Aber er musste sich beruhigen. Hier in der Stadt durfte das nicht passieren. Das letzte Mal wo er seine Gefühle nicht mehr unter Kontrolle hatte flog der Kopf eines parfümierten Elfen, der es gewagt hatte ihn zu beleidigen, quer über den Kathedralenplatz. Aus dem Stumpf des abgetrennten Halses schwoll ein Strom aus Blut und Rakasch brüllte in überschwänglicher Freude. Es war ein schöner Tag. Aber heute nicht, er konnte sich nicht noch mit den verbliebenen freien Völkern in der Stadt anfeinden. Die Elfen mochte er sowieso nicht. Dieses feine Volk, paaaahhhh, Knabenliebhaber waren das alle. Rakasch spukte aus und folgte der Strasse aus dem Zwergendistrikt in Richtung Königspalast.

Als er an die Pforten des Palastes ankam kreuzten die Wachen ihre Waffen um Ihm den Einlass zu verwehren. Er wusste dass es sich hierbei nur um eine traditionelle Zeremonie handelte. Die Wachen kannten Ihn vom Übungsfeld her. “Wer begehrt Einlass in den Palast von Sturmwind?“ fragten die Wachen simultan. „Rakasch. Krieger. Verteidiger von Sturmwind und treuer Diener unseres Königs“ Antwortete der Krieger.  Rakasch hasste dieses Ritual, das sich jedes Mal wiederholte wenn der König ihn zu sehen wünschte. „Und? trägst du Reinheit in deinem Herzen Krieger“ hörte er die Wachen fragen. Kurz schoss ihm das Bild der Priesterin Belistra durch den Kopf, wie sie sich mit Ihrer alabasterweissen Haut nackt auf seinem Bett räkelte und sich vor Lust über die Lippen leckte. „Ja ich trage Reinheit in meinem Herzen“ antwortete er mit einem dreckigen Grinsen auf dem Mund. „So trete ein und gehe in Frieden zu unserem König“. Der Krieger betrat den Königspalast. Für seinen Geschmack war das Gebäude viel zu pompös gemacht. Gold hier, Silber da und überall schwirrten Bedienstete hin und her wie kleine Insekten. Er bahnte sich seinen Weg in Richtung Thronsaal als eine schneidende zischelnde Stimme aus einer schattigen Nische seinen Namen flüsterte. „Raakaasch, Raaaaakaaaaaasch wo gehst du  hin“. Ein Schaudern durchfuhr den Krieger. Er kannte diese Stimme sehr gut. Auch wenn er durchaus gute Erinnerungen mit dieser Stimme verband, sprangen reflexartig sein Schwert und sein Schild in seine Hände und die Klinge zuckte zum Hals von dem Mann der hinter ihm im Schatten stand. Er murmelte schnell eine Schutzformel und sein Schild begann zu glühen. Jeder Zauber der ihn nun traf würde von seinem Schild reflektiert werden. Rakscha betrachtete den Schatten genauer. Lediglich die Augen dieser schemenhaften Gestalt schienen Rot zu leuchten. „Balthazar! Lange her. Ich dachte die Hölle hätte dich mittlerweile zurück geholt“. „ Nimm dein Brotmesser runter Rakasch, bevor ich dir meinen Dämon auf den Hals schicke“, neben der Gestalt schien sich etwas zu winden in den Schatten und Rakasch hörte ein kurzes spitzes Kreischen. „Schon gut, schon gut Balthazar, behalt deine Höllenbrut bei dir mein Freund“. Mit einem Lächeln liess der Krieger seine Klinge sinken und Balthazar trat aus den Schatten vor. In den meisten Augen musste dieser Mann keine imposante Erscheinung gewesen sein. Er war bleich und ausgemergelt, lediglich in Stoff gehüllt, wäre da nicht diese dunkle Aura welche von ihm ausging. Balthazar konnte man nicht zu lange anschauen ohne dass es einen fröstelte. Er war ein Hexer durch und durch, und lies sich von den dämonischen Kräften der Hölle durchfluten. “Was treibt dich in den Königspalast Balthazar?“ Der Hexer schaut ihn aus den Augenwinkeln an, „ich denke der gleiche Grund aus welchem der beste Schutzkrieger Sturmwinds hier ist. Der König hat mich zu sich beordert.“ „Du hast Recht, mich auch“ meinte Rakasch. „Scheint als ob es einen Job für uns gibt. Auch wenn ich es äusserst Begrüsse mit dir wieder in die Schlacht zu ziehen, frage ich mich, warum der König uns zusammen los schickt. Scheint eine grössere Sache zu sein.“ Balthazar blieb stehen und schaute Rakasch direkt in die Augen. „Nach meinen Informationen werden noch weitere Spezialisten unserer Gruppe zugeteilt werden. Man munkelt, dass der König eine Infiltrationsgruppe auf die Beine stellen will.“ Das klang interessant. Der Krieger begann sich wieder in Bewegung zu setzten mit Balthazar im Schlepptau. Sie näherten sich dem Thronsaal des Königs. An den Toren angelangt trafen Sie auf seine Elitewachen.“Seht seht, wenn das nicht Donnerschwert und Feuerhand sind. Der König erwartet euch bereits, tretet ein.“ sprach eine der Wachen an der Tür. Der Thronsaal des Königs von Sturmwind war gross. Der Boden und die Säulen waren mit feinstem Marmor verkleidet und mit Gold dekoriert. In der Mitte des Saals sass der König auf seinem Thron.  Vor ihm stand eine kleine Nachtelfe. Sie war lediglich mit einem transparenten Büstenhalter und einem transparenten Slip aus feinstem Astraltigerleder bekleidet, beide Kleidungsstücke zeigten mehr von ihrer Weiblichkeit als sie eigentlich verstecken sollten. Auf ihrem Rücken befand sich ein Bogen aus schwarzem Holz und ein Köcher mit Pfeilen hing lässig an ihrer Schulter. Als die 2 Recken sich dem Thron näherten unterbrach der König das Gespräch mit der Elfe und beide drehten ihre Köpfe um. Rakasch kam nicht drum um den Körperbau der Elfe zu bewundern. Ihr Körper war makellos. Kein Härchen war auf ihrer Haut doch das lange schwarze Haar fiel in Wellen von ihrem Kopf runter. Ihre Weiblichkeit war äusserst ausgeprägt und der transparente Büstenhalter machte es nicht gerade einfach für den Krieger seine Augen von ihr wegzurichten. Von Ihr ging ein Geruch von frischen Bäumen und Waldlichtungen aus, welcher das Blut  des Kriegers in Wallung brachte. Erst als er merkte dass die Elfe ihn seinerseits sehr genau musterte richtete er den Blick wieder auf den König. Respektvoll verbeugte er und Balthazar sich und warteten in dieser Position auf eine Reaktion des Herrschers. „Ich grüsse euch Recken. Ihr seid dem Ruf von Sturmwind gefolgt. Ich habe Arbeit für euch. Doch müsst Ihr euch noch einen Moment Gedulden. Ich erwarte noch einen weiteren Gast, welcher in die jüngsten Ereignisse eingeweiht werden muss. Aber ich bitte euch, steht bequem.“ Rakasch und Balthazar erhoben sich und blickten den König an. In diesem Moment öffneten sich die Pforten des Thronsaales erneut und eine Person stand in gleisendem Licht im Eingang. Es schien als ob reine Energie von ihr ausgehen würde. Rakasch hielt den Atem an als er erkannte wer da vor ihm stand. Es war …


Belistra
…
Balthazar
…
Schantra
…
Silk
…


----------

